# Favourite Duck



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Which is your favourite?*​
Mallard2633.77%Pintail1418.18%Widgeon67.79%Canvasback1114.29%Wood Duck911.69%Teal(any)33.90%Bluebill33.90%Gadwall11.30%Merganser(any)11.30%Other33.90%


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

This topic has probably been made before, but I don't think i've seen one in the time i've been here and theres been new members. So, what duck is your favourite duck? Use whatever reason you want. :wink:


----------



## Milla Tha Killa (Dec 11, 2006)

Cans all the way, i mean who doent love shoting cans, its like a secred bird. the king off ducks


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

_*Duck: Bird with a green head and reedy quack!*_


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

pintail :eyeroll: 
gadwall :eyeroll: :eyeroll: 
teals :eyeroll: 
wood duck :eyeroll: 
Divers... :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: uke: 
spoonies :eyeroll:

black duck :beer: 
mallard :beer:


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

I love shooting a limit of big green heads, but when it comes to favorite duck to harvest. I'd have to go with a drake pintail with a nice sprig on it, that's only because they are much harder to find around here.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Yea, I'm just kiddin' with the mallard, black duck stuff. They're all cool. I had some pintails make a run on me a week or so ago in a field. Drakes had some white on them but no sprigs to speak of.
Good gunning,
Dan


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Mine goes for other... Buffle head all the way!


----------



## sleeri (Oct 9, 2006)

Drake Redhead!


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hard to beat a big old Bull Can. Then again, its hard to beat a graceful Pintail. Then again, a fully mature drake mallard............... My favorites have changed over the last few years. Its just awesome to see nice mature birds. :wink:


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

Pintail all the way. Much harder to hunt.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

i would vote for the pintail but they are hard to find but this year they say that the poopulation is down but i have seen a lot more then ever where i hunt i seem to see the same number of pintailos and mallards it's crazy! we've shot some awesome drakes but none with nice tails i just dont know why? :huh:


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> would vote for the pintail but they are hard to find but this year they say that the poopulation is down


This year we passed on a lot of pintails. I have never seen so many in my life. Flocks of 50-60 would make like 8-9 passes while we plugged the greenheads. They aren't declining here. :lol:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Where's the Harlequin Choice???


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Rick Acker said:


> Where's the Harlequin Choice???


Harlequin...that's a book company isn't it? :lol: 
Good shooting,
Dan


----------



## Hockeyhunter99 (Oct 11, 2007)

mallards are always fun and can be good eating but i just like the way that a woodduck looks. i have never shot one but it is still my favorite. and i would like to put one on my mantle some day.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

My vote goes with the widgeon. When a group of these birds in late season comes into the spread, that gets me more excited than anything.:wink:


----------



## Richie (Nov 6, 2007)

How about Goldneyes? Gotta love the whistlers.....


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

wigeon, I would say pintail but they don't taste as good


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

MALLARDS


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

MALLARDS and Wood ducks are so nice... but kidna annoying to clean


----------

